
Why Amazon's Data Centers Are Hidden in Spy Country (2016) - gordon_freeman
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/amazon-web-services-data-center/423147/?single_page=true
======
eb0la
CIX and MAE-EAST ( [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAE-
East](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAE-East) ) were based in Virginia, so it
makes sense the first amazon servers (before AWS) would be there.

